# Would-Be Engineers Hit Books the Hardest



## envirotex (Nov 17, 2011)

From the NYT...

Everyone on this forum already knows this, but when you graduate and get a real job your work load actually decreases! 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/17/education/college-student-survey-shows-balance-of-work-and-study.html


----------



## thwlruss (Nov 17, 2011)

yup.


----------



## Supe (Nov 18, 2011)

_It also breaks down the results by type of school, showing that students at liberal arts colleges on average get a heavier and more challenging workload than those at universities with graduate schools _

Reeeeeeally? I think its more that whiny liberal arts majors spend more time fluffing surveys to try to convince people they they actually work for their degrees.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 18, 2011)

They definitely pay a lot of money for their degrees. And they might work really hard for them. But the end result is the same...they end up with a completely useless degree.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 18, 2011)

My experiences with the liberal arts side had a lot more to do with writing what the professor wanted to hear than using critical thinking.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 18, 2011)

I was always amazed how dumb the liberal arts folks in my humanities electives were. I think there was some rule that stated you had to dress up like you were on your way to or from a club, even at 8 in the morning. What was even better is when I saw people getting off the subway coming from a club and heading straight to 8 AM class.


----------



## thwlruss (Nov 18, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> I was always amazed how dumb the liberal arts folks in my humanities electives were. I think there was some rule that stated you had to dress up like you were on your way to or from a club, even at 8 in the morning. What was even better is when I saw people getting off the subway coming from a club and heading straight to 8 AM class.


I thought the liberal arts kids looked like hipsters, hippies, and grunge rockers, and the business majors looked like they were going to a night club.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 18, 2011)

Supe said:


> _It also breaks down the results by type of school, showing that students at liberal arts colleges on average get a heavier and more challenging workload than those at universities with graduate schools _
> 
> Reeeeeeally? I think its more that whiny liberal arts majors spend more time fluffing surveys to try to convince people they they actually work for their degrees.





wilheldp_PE said:


> They definitely pay a lot of money for their degrees. And they might work really hard for them. But the end result is the same...they end up with a completely useless degree.


Hey I resemble these remarks.



Capt Worley PE said:


> My experiences with the liberal arts side had a lot more to do with writing what the professor wanted to hear than using critical thinking.


Try having to do both at the sample time. Always had to remind myself what class I was working on. The LAS BS and technical writing.


----------



## DS58 (Nov 18, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> My experiences with the liberal arts side had a lot more to do with writing what the professor wanted to hear than using critical thinking.


...which in itself requires "critical" thinking


----------



## thwlruss (Nov 18, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> My experiences with the liberal arts side had a lot more to do with writing what the professor wanted to hear than using critical thinking.


Was this from personal experience?


----------

